# dbg source files from Poudriere build.



## byrnejb (Jul 23, 2021)

I need a version of `ncurses` with debugging enabled.  So I built one using Poudriere.  Now I wish the sources that were used so that I can use gdb.  How do I get those installed into the correct locations on a test jail so that they match those used during the Poudriere build?

Thanks.


----------

